# Fototasche



## Sierb (29. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich suche für meinen Bekannten eine neue stylische Fototasche. Ich bin auf folgenden Shop gestoßen:

http://www.fotokoch.de

Jetzt habe ich aber ein paar Fragen.

Kann man in diesem Shop einkaufen?
Passt diese Tasche zu einer Canon 400D? klick mich
Leider steht da nirgens eine Größenangabe oder was in der Art. Ich hab mit solchen Sachen Null Erfahrung. (Vlt passt da auch sogut wie alles rein)

Wäre für eine schnelle Hilfe sehr dankbar 

Gruß


----------



## DJTrancelight (29. August 2011)

Hi,

bin kein Canon User, aber das steht dabei:
Innenmaße B x H x T 	17 x 17 x 12 cm

Bei einer Spiegel-Reflex mit Zoom-Objektiv kann das schon eng werden


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. September 2011)

Hi,
frag doch beim Shop mal nach. Die wissen oft welche Kameras da rein passen.
Ich hab so eine ähnliche für meine Nikon und diese hat noch einen Batteriegriff dran und damit passt die Kamera dann nicht mehr rein.
Gerade diese Umhängetaschen sind oftmals sehr knapp kalkuliert was den Platz betrifft.
Der Shop wird auf WOT zumindest ganz gut bewertet.

Viele Grüße


----------

